# Cooling Paste Question



## RedScott (May 14, 2007)

I built a PC and the motherboard was DOA. I sent it back to NewEgg and am expecting it next week. The question I have is, the cooling paste that I put on the CPU is still on the CPU and heatsink fan. Do I need to wipe and reapply, or is the stuff still on both faces enough to do the trick? If I do need to get the stuff off, what should I use to do it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It most likely would be okay, but it's best to always wipe and reapply when reseating the CPU cooler and CPU.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I use a coffee filter and rubbing alcohol a gently and carefully clean it off.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

The old original name is "heat sink compound." I never use existing. I always clean both contact surfaces until spotless. :smile:


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It most likely would be okay, but it's best to always wipe and reapply when reseating the CPU cooler and CPU.


This. You could get away with it, but it's best if you don't try.


----------

